# microsoft certs



## handsomer426 (Dec 13, 2005)

i know their is certifications for Microsoft office suites like excel, word, powerpoint etc...(most importantly excel) and i was wondering where should i go for information about getting it. what is the cert. called, study guide, how much would it be, or should i even get it. since i am not persueing an IT career, rather finance. any idvice would help.


----------



## Ritespeed (May 3, 2005)

I would check the local community college they offer stuff like that. As for certification I dunno I just have credit hours in the class.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.newhorizons.com/content/courses0.aspx?coll_id=0&sub=3&did=305&id=103


----------



## kelala (Mar 8, 2006)

*Don't forget to go to Microsoft Tech Net*

Micorsoft Tech Net should help you out. I went to Tech Skills for my MCSE training and I know they also offer training in the Offfice Apps as well and you can taek advantage of their online training.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

handsomer426 said:


> i know their is certifications for Microsoft office suites like excel, word, powerpoint etc...(most importantly excel) and i was wondering where should i go for information about getting it. what is the cert. called, study guide, how much would it be, or should i even get it. since i am not persueing an IT career, rather finance. any idvice would help.


Yeah, it`s actually called an MCDST. I went to take this cert but I couldn`t find the patience for it and found it boring so I failed it. There`s not too much an MCDST will do for you anyway.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

If you are pursuing a Microsoft certification, try to take a course in it - self-studying for Microsoft certifications can be quite difficult. As for reference material, MS Press stuff is usually fairly decent though admittedly not completely comprehensive - complimenting with third-party guides helps.


----------

